# welchen bmx cruiser?



## lostnos (10. April 2005)

so da ich mich nun entschieden hab einen bmx cruiser  anfang juli zu kaufen,un ich nich grad viel ahnung von  bmx cruisern hab wollt ich mal fragen  ob das felt sector 24" was taugt,weenn nicht,was würdet ihr mir denn noch so ans herz legn,preis is ca bis 400.
also  ich wollt schon was haben was stabiel is,ich denk ma  so ca 70cm drop ins flat  sollte es aushalten    un au mal allen andren  kappes der mir grad in den sinn kommt   
THX schonmal im vorraus ich hoff mal ihr  könnt mir helfn nich das ich  shice kauf   , da ich mich bisjetzt nur mit mtbs beswchäftigt hab aber mir des irgednwei  nich mehr so viel spass macht.
also DANKE,greetz,lostnos
ahja ich wieg  70kg also frage  hält mich das teil  bei drops über haupt aus oder  bricht es mir unterm arsch weg...naja hab halt null ahnung also bitte helfn,THX


----------



## Pilatus (10. April 2005)

Das Felt ist ein Race-Cruiser. Also für die BMX-Bahn und nur bedingt für Street zu gebrauchen. Von Haro gibt es das Backtrail X24. Der wäre geeigneter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (10. April 2005)

hab das felt sector 24" und es macht einfach spass damit zu fahren, und die drops müsste klappen ;D also war auch schon den einen oder anderen und is immer noch heile! ;D


----------



## Flatpro (11. April 2005)

also, der hat ja nen alurahmen.... also zum grinden un so is dat halt nix, ne
aber zum dirten und"droppen" sollte man den gut benutzen können


----------



## s1c (11. April 2005)

naja muss dazu sagen, das hier wirklich nich eine curb is wo dran ich grinden könnte 

deswegen is das mit dem grinden bei mir eh nix


----------



## lostnos (11. April 2005)

danke erst mal,hat mir shcon geholfen!!!
grinden kann man in dem kaff heir eh nirgens   
also das alu stabiel is  un stahl natürlich noch mehr weis ich ja aber,wenn ich jetzt (70 kg) von einem  ca 70cm hohen  was au immer runter drop,dass mir dann der rahmen bricht oder sin die dinger schon  stabiel?also bis jetzt hab ich den mist mim cc ler gemacht aber des macht kein fun (ich denk mal wen der rahmen es aushält das der es dann au aushält)


----------



## moo (11. April 2005)

Schau dir mal den von Federal an.
Kost 499,- is dafür aber Voll-Chromo.


----------



## alöx (11. April 2005)

S&M Cruiser 

Eastern Cruiser


----------



## lostnos (11. April 2005)

hm......sry aber ich find die auf der seite nich   
liegt wohl an meinem  unterdurchschnittlichen wissn  ..........hm....
axo ok  jetzt funzen die links...ne du mit selbstaufbau hab ichs nich so  
aber trotzdem


----------



## lostnos (13. April 2005)

was haltet ihr von dem    
ich denk es is besser  als des flet da es ja au aus stahl is      
ahja is recht angenehm hier immer shcnell jemand geantwortet!!!!


----------



## rex_sl (13. April 2005)

die haros sind geil

warte seit 4 monaten auf das sx24 zum racen. aber haro hat keinen deutschland vertrieb mehr. wirst also nurnoch 2004er bikes finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (13. April 2005)

federal !!!


----------



## lostnos (14. April 2005)

www.gsbmx.de hat doch haro un bbs au!!


----------



## lostnos (14. April 2005)

oder was haltet ihr von dem HIER
also felt vs haro (wenns des in deutschland gibt) vs free agent


----------



## Flatpro (14. April 2005)

schaut aus wie schonmal gegessen


----------



## alöx (14. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> schaut aus wie schonmal gegessen



hö? ich find den verdammt geil!
but taste is different!


----------



## lostnos (15. April 2005)

kennt den einer die marke/bzw hat einer schon erfahrungen mit gemacht?
un warum osll es haro nich in deutschland geben,bbs un gsbmx verkaufn die doch au oder hab ich da mal was übersehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (15. April 2005)

Ich hatte auch mal nen ganz guten Cruiser. Aber die sind alle für Race und halten nicht viel aus. Also kauf dir lieber ein 20" Rad (WTP Addict zum Beispiel), damit wirst du glücklicher. Damit kannst du auch über 70cm runterspringen wenn du lustig bist 
Es spricht vieles für 20" über 24":
1. bei weitem bessere Haltbarkeit
2. besseres Handling
3. du wirst nicht von BMXern belächelt  
Hör auf mich, ich hab das alles schon hinter mir. Mit nem kleinen Fahrrad kann man wirklich besser fahren und es macht irgendwie dann auch mehr Spaß!

MfG,
Joscha


----------



## lostnos (15. April 2005)

ich will aber kein bmx  
vll weis ja noch einer die antwort auf die frage oben ...ahja warum soln cruiser aus stahl nich stabiel sein?...es sin ja ncih alle für race  auser das freeagent.das haro zb is für dirt


----------



## s1c (15. April 2005)

hab ja nen 20" und ein 24" und mit dem cruiser machts mir momentan mehr spass zu fahren als mit dem kleineren

durchn wald möllern ist einfach toll ^^

auch sonst mag ich es lieber aber man darf gespannt sein, vllt kommt das 20" bald wieder raus aber momentan halt nicht.


----------



## Moshcore (16. April 2005)

haro war im vertrieb von wtp distributions und die sind pleite deswegen gibt es kein haro im moment


----------



## lostnos (16. April 2005)

aha ok thx!!!!dann tendier ich im mom zum felt!


----------



## Flatpro (16. April 2005)

hm, wie ham die es denn geschaft pleite zu gehen? oder hat wtp nix mit der distribution zu tun? weil auf die kurbeln und kompletträder von denen fährt ja fast jeder ab


----------



## lostnos (24. April 2005)

also es hat sich einiges getan,mittlerweile geht es darum ob federal function 24 " oder free agent hellcat 24" das einzigste  was mir am federal  nicht gefällt ist dieser  rehct stark nach hinten  und hinten unten eingestellte sattel aber des kann man ja ändern un beim free agent is mir aufgefalllen ds es nen 1 1/4" gableschaft hat was recht kagge is   da ich da bis jetzt noch keine ersatz bzw andre gabel  in dem masse gefunden hab.so jetzt seit ihr gefragt


----------



## moo (24. April 2005)

lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> free agent is mir aufgefalllen ds es nen 1 1/4" gableschaft hat



fast unvorstellbar. Aber egal. Nimm den Federal.


----------



## lostnos (24. April 2005)

guggst du HIER!!! 


> Fork: Full CrMo 1-1/4" blades


----------



## moo (24. April 2005)

"Blades" dürfte die Rohre bezeichnen, an denen die Ausfaller dran sind.
Ich verwette meinen Arsch darauf, daß der Gabelschaft 1 1/8 Zoll hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moo (24. April 2005)

blade [tech.] 	 =   der Schenkel


----------



## Salieri (24. April 2005)

Egal was für eins es sein soll, darauf müsst ihr natürlich immer achten:

Reflektoren, Klingel, Licht vorn und hinten, etc...

  
*hust* Die Bu... Polizisten stellen sich aber auch an... *hust*


----------

